# SHENZHEN | CITIC Financial Center | 300m | 984ft | 62 fl | 170m | 558ft | 37 fl | U/C



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2016-05-29 by fqz


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by 吴剑平
 * In trial of*


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

I am concerned if it is on hold


----------



## WhiteGerbera (Sep 14, 2016)

From SOM via tumblr (June 2016). The towers will have exoskeleton facades! 
_The brace geometry of each frame responds to the structural loads on tall buildings—severe winds at the top and pressure at the bottom—by aligning braces at different angles along the tower’s height._


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

I like exoskeleton structure :banana:


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

by Skidmore, Owings & Merrill LLP (SOM)









by Skidmore, Owings & Merrill LLP (SOM)









by Skidmore, Owings & Merrill LLP (SOM)









by Skidmore, Owings & Merrill LLP (SOM)


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

there is no sticked out part anymore


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

fancy yet simple designs :cheers:


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

simple? isn't it more difficult to build with that diagrid?


----------



## WhiteGerbera (Sep 14, 2016)

Look easy but with great thoughts and efforts behind. Masterstroke!  

For comparison, here's an exoskeleton that is as difficult to build as it looks. 
[url]http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=213977&page=4[/URL]


----------



## WhiteGerbera (Sep 14, 2016)

Fresh from the architect/engineer on instagram today, "a structural concept that was invented and patented by SOM: ductile steel links contained within the frames yield during extraordinary seismic conditions. This careful marriage of stiffness and flexibility makes for an ideal structural system to handle extreme winds and seismic activity."

Don't miss the animation.  
[URL="https://www.instagram.com/p/BP5oWzLjlix/?taken-by=skidmoreowingsmerrill"]https://www.instagram.com/p/BP5oWzLjlix/?taken-by=skidmoreowingsmerrill[/URL]


----------



## Dubai Skyscraper (Jul 7, 2009)

So this is now the 3rd iteration of that design, and it's actually starting to look decent. I still prefer the very old box proposal though.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

by the way, it is the first exoskeleton structure in shenzhen, isn't it?


----------



## WhiteGerbera (Sep 14, 2016)

Ground level view from SOM website


----------



## WhiteGerbera (Sep 14, 2016)

Zaz965 said:


> by the way, it is the first exoskeleton structure in shenzhen, isn't it?


I think so. Forumers please correct me if I'm wrong. :cheers:

Model of the taller tower was in the recent Sky's the Limit exhibit. The exo diagrid is a stretched Mitchell truss, which was in SOM's (unbuilt) proposals of San Fran Transbay Tower, Shanghai Tower, and i Wuhan Chow Tai Fook. Now Shenzhen will have this superb design. http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=137742328&postcount=7


----------



## Scion (Apr 26, 2008)

Just a heads up, CITIC Securities is giving up on that exoskeleton design altogether. They are settling with a plain simple glass box like that of SY Upperhills. hno: The ceiling of the highest floor is around 280m, so whether the new design will make it to a supertall or not will depend on how big they want to make the crown...


----------



## WhiteGerbera (Sep 14, 2016)

Scion said:


> Just a heads up, CITIC Securities is giving up on that exoskeleton design altogether. They are settling with a plain simple glass box like that of SY Upperhills. hno: The ceiling of the highest floor is around 280m, so whether the new design will make it to a supertall or now will depend on how big they want to make the crown...


hno: hno: hno: Thanks for the head up, Scion. Let's hope the design will get built somewhere else as a megatall.

From _SOM Structural Engineering (p. 57)_


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

I'm sure this will look very cool when completed.


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

Scion said:


> Just a heads up, CITIC Securities is giving up on that exoskeleton design altogether. They are settling with a plain simple glass box like that of SY Upperhills. hno: The ceiling of the highest floor is around 280m, so whether the new design will make it to a supertall or not will depend on how big they want to make the crown...


i mean it will be a filler anyway with taller towers around, just sad that it is the one closest to the water then, if it really is just a plain glass box.


----------



## Ryer (Dec 16, 2016)

SOM seems to always have trouble getting that design built. They have had a few towers that looked like that, like their Shanghai tower, their Transbay center tower, their eye of spring trade center (the design is slowly changing, but may actually get built), the old Wuhan CTF, and the many times they added it as a temporary design to a master plan. Maybe they'll get it someday...


----------



## WhiteGerbera (Sep 14, 2016)

Going from curtain wall to exoskeleton is a significant technical advancement. I hope this design will be built sometime soon, wherever it'll be. Here's the mitchell truss display at SOM's latest exhibit. https://www.wallpaper.com/architecture/som-engineering-architecture-and-art-exhibition-bill-baker-chicago?utm_content=auto&utm_campaign=socialflow&utm_source=twitter&utm_term=wallpaper&utm_medium=social&xid=wallpaper_socialflow_twitter Photo by Danielle Campbell, via wallpaper.com


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2018-03-24 by hypersun


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by Wu Jianping


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by hypersun


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2018-09-09 by hypersun


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-05-10 by keikwong


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

do we have renders of the new design by now? it's still a shame we won't get the exoskeleton one.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

new design? I still prefer this design


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

^^
here is the post. apparently the design was changed, but we never got an update.



Scion said:


> Just a heads up, CITIC Securities is giving up on that exoskeleton design altogether. They are settling with a plain simple glass box like that of SY Upperhills. hno: The ceiling of the highest floor is around 280m, so whether the new design will make it to a supertall or not will depend on how big they want to make the crown...


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

U/C

by 摩天圳


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-11-21 by keikwong


----------



## germanicboy (Jul 17, 2020)

zwamborn said:


> 2020-11-21 by keikwong


Where is the Evergrande Center (394m) in relation to this? Is it in the plot above? We have not received a lot of updates on that


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

germanicboy said:


> Where is the Evergrande Center (394m) in relation to this? Is it in the plot above? We have not received a lot of updates on that


According to the Skyscraper Center, Evergrande Center is 3 plots above, behind those trees. But also according to the Skyscraper Center, this building is a Vision, so...


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

New design by Gensler





















































中信金融中心亮相，欲將建成深圳最前沿、最具設計感的摩天樓


深圳中信金融中心項目位於深圳市南山區深圳灣超級總部基地片區，總建築面積約38萬平方米，由中信證券股份有限公司投資興建、國際頂級建築事務所Gensler設計、中建三局承建。



read01.com


----------



## Haieg (Aug 17, 2020)

The C plot, this and the Evergrand Center all have golden-brown cladding. Lets see what the A plot will get !


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

Haieg said:


> The C plot, this and the Evergrand Center all have golden-brown cladding. Lets see what the A plot will get !


Don't forget about the foster's design next door. Has a amazing design plus a awesome 250 meter tower rising with no thread on SSC. This will be the GOAT skyline!


----------



## germanicboy (Jul 17, 2020)

So in the end we should have:
-Plot A (<400m)
-Evergrande Center 394m
-Huiyun Center 359m
-C plot 395m + secondary tower close to 300m
-China Merchants Bank HQ tower 350m
-CITIC Financial Center tower 1 300m
-Hengli International Office 250m
-Vanke 3d City 250m
-CITIC Financial Center Tower 2 200m
Am I missing something?


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

germanicboy said:


> So in the end we should have:
> -Plot A (<400m)
> -Evergrande Center 394m
> -Huiyun Center 359m
> ...


and OPPO headquarters








SHENZHEN | OPPO Headquarters | 200m | 42 fl | U/C


https://www.zaha-hadid.com/architecture/oppo-headquarters/ http://gaoloumi.cc/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=3130303&extra=page%3D4&page=1




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## germanicboy (Jul 17, 2020)

^^^Wow amazing design!


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

Posted on Gaoloumi by 摩天圳


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

Posted on Gaoloumi by *摩天圳








*


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-04-20 by keikwong


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

Posted on Gaoloumi by 摩天圳


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-05-24 by keikwong


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

That's a lot of pile drivers...


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

July 04 by keikwong


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-07-22 by 瓦萨其

(right plot)


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

Posted on Gaoloumi by 摩天圳


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

October 02 by 摩天圳


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

October 17 by keikwong


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

Posted on Gaoloumi by *keikwong








*


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-12-02 by keikwong


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

Posted on Gaoloumi by keikwong


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-02-28 by keikwong


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

March 31 by 摩天圳


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

Redesign?





















































深圳中信金融中心_上海章奎生声学工程顾问有限公司


声学顾问： 上海章奎生声学工程顾问有限公司




www.zadi-sh.cn


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Lincolnlover2005 said:


> Redesign?


It's a design by Gensler, as originally reported by ed500 in December 2020 in this thread.


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

June 03 by keikwong


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

June 17 by 摩天圳


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

by 摩天圳


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

12/07/22 by 摩天圳


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

07/08/22 by 摩天圳


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

23/08/22 by 摩天圳


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

30/08/22 by 摩天圳


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

September 17 by zehua23


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

02/10/22 by keikwong


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

06/10/22 by 摩天圳


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

27/10/22 by 摩天圳


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-11-02 by 鸢无


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

10/11/22 by fsdqy


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

20/11/22 by 摩天圳


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

21/11/22 by 摩天圳


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

28/11/22 by zehua23


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*November 28 by Islander on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

07/01/23 by 摩天圳


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

09/01/23 by fsdqy


----------

